# Hysteroscopy questions?



## koala boo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi there,
Just wondering if anyone could give me some advise on having a hysteroscopy please?
I have had my appointment through for next week and feeling a bit worried about it.. I have been told to take painkillers before the procedure and that they can give a local an. Questions are, Is it uncomfortable? Are polyps best to have removed ? Realise it helps with chances for pregnancy to be removed. 
Any other advise would be very grateful thank you


----------



## melissae1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not sure I can help as my experience is slightly different to yours, but I had a hysteroscopy a few years ago as part of my fibroid investigation. I was given GA as they had planned (but didn't manage) to remove the fibroids during the process, so I didn't feel a thing. If you're worried about pain then speak with the nurse or gynecologist and they will be able to put your mind at rest. I didn't have any pain after the procedure but it's always good to have some pain killers at hand in case you have some mild cramping afterwards. Also, you may have some light spotting afterwards so pack your own sanitary towel as the NHS ones are more like nappies!

Try not to worry too much and like I say if you are worried about pain, maybe a LA would be a good option for you.

Good luck with your procedure and I hope everything goes well xx


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi koala boo!
I had a diagnostic hysteroscopy on the NHS and took some painkillers half an hour beforehand.
It was uncomfortable but doable and I did not bleed afterwards. It was confirmed I had 1 larger polyp and a couple of smaller ones and was referred for a hysteroscopy and polypectomy under GA. After this procedure I had no discomfort or pain at all - it was almost like nothing happened! It however made all the difference to me and I'm convinced it stopped our embryo from implantation the first time around. 
I would definitely have the procedure and make sure everything is removed before treatment. Knowing what I know now I feel that a diagnostic hysteroscopy should be part of standard fertility investigations. Good luck and don't worry! It's all part of the greater good! xx


----------



## springy8 (Apr 6, 2016)

I had hysteroscopy under GA recently and a large polyp was removed.  A D&C was performed also.  It seems to have done the trick for me so far anyway...


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

koala boo said:


> Hi there,
> Just wondering if anyone could give me some advise on having a hysteroscopy please?
> I have had my appointment through for next week and feeling a bit worried about it.. I have been told to take painkillers before the procedure and that they can give a local an. Questions are, Is it uncomfortable? Are polyps best to have removed ? Realise it helps with chances for pregnancy to be removed.
> Any other advise would be very grateful thank you


Hi! I'm sorry for your worries. And probably I can't definitely relate to the case. But in Our Biotexcom clinic they say a hysteroscopy before starting IVF treatment is *a must*.  As it is the best way to check your womb is healthy and ready to carry a baby. So hysteroscopy is the checker.
So what happens during a hysteroscopy?
"First, you'll be sedated or put under general anaesthesia. Then a narrow tube with a telescope at the end is passed through your vagina and cervix into your uterine cavity, which is sometimes filled with fluid or gas. The images are viewed on a screen and recorded. The surgeon can then check for fibroids, polyps, scar tissue, septa and other malformations. If any are spotted, they can usually be sorted out at the same time - i.e. your hysteroscopy changes from being diagnostic to operative." Another source goes the following:
"A hysteroscopy is a relatively straightforward, if invasive, procedure. For IVF patients, it's really sensible to have one - alongside hormone tests like FSH and LH, STD tests, male-partner semen analysis, etc. Uterine problems can cause infertility and miscarriage, and you need to be a picture of health before your IVF treatment. Don't rely on a trans-vaginal ultrasound scan or HSG to pick up problems - they won't always see what a hysteroscopy does. You've got to get up close and personal. For uterine analysis. hysteroscopy is the gold standard."
So I guess there are lots of benefits doing it. Of course a little bit of uncomforting but it's worthy. Be a brave lady, hun.  Wish you all the best with the procedure


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi koala boo

I had a hysteroscopy last month I was absolutely petrified but it only lasted 3 minutes as nothing was found there. I took painkillers before but they didn't help me at all I can't say it was painful just felt like really strong labour pains and was very uncomfortable
I was going to have a local but just thought it was quicker and easier to do it without
If I had it done again I still wouldn't have a local or general atleast once it's over you can go straight home
I never bled either after having it but I dint lose alot of brown stuff (sorry if tmi) 
I am due on next week so will see if it helped me get pregnant but I doubt it very much but I have heard lots of positive stories that it can help 
Hope this helps ☺


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I had one last week and was under a GA! A bit of pain when I woke up, similar to egg collection but then fine. Nothing major was found, they just did a few uterine adhesions and a D&C. I'm transferring my last embryo in 3 weeks so hopefully it's gonna do the trick xx


----------



## koala boo (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you very much ladies for your replies.. It was very helpful to read all your experiences. 

Well I went ahead with it and found it quite uncomfortable at the start and then had gas and air which relaxed me so was doable.

Believe it or not they didn't find any polyps which is great and said I have quite a thick endometrium so from the scan at the fertility clinic it could have been mistaken for polyps. I had some biopsies taken which I watched and now waiting on the results which could take up to a couple weeks.

Thank you all again and good luck with your fertility journeys


----------

